# Kugelpanorama mit Animation



## Franz777 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Leute seht euch mal das an, einfach nur geil:
http://www.pixelmagazin.de/auto/index.html

Weiß jemand wie das geht? Der Autor hats mit PTGui gemacht aber irgendwie kommen da bei mir nur simple 2D bilder raus. Hier wär ich für ein Tutorial, egal welches Programm, echt dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Taiwaz (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das im Grunde ein alter Hut. Diese 360°-Bilder waren Anfang dieses Jahrtausends recht beliebt und wurden mit Apple Quicktime VR gemacht.

Das besondere ist allerdings weniger die Anwendung sondern die Fotos. Die müssen idealer Weise mit einer Nodalschiene oder zwei Aufnahmen mit einem Fisheye-Objekt gemacht werden.
Nach dem man die Aufnahmen dann im Photoshop oder einem entsprechenden Pano-Tool(Stich-Software) randlos zusammengefummelt hat, kann man sie dann mit der entsprechenden Software auf das innere einer Kugel mappen. Die Steuerung übernimmt dann das entsprechende Browserplugin.

Mit einem einfachen Foto funktioniert dieser Effekt nur sehr eingeschränkt oder garnicht, da der Bildwinkel einfach nicht dafür ausreicht einen 360°-Effekt zu erziehlen.
Es gibt wohl mitlerweile auch Programme die solche Effekte mit aus der Hand geschossenen Bilder erzeugen können. Aber keine Ahnung wie gut das funktioniert.

Auf dieser Seite bekommst du Tutorials und Informationen zu diesem Thema:

http://www.pixelrama.de/panorama/home/home-indexfx.html

Grüße


----------

